# Tug 'Flamer' PAS Rosyth



## r5mce (Feb 7, 2015)

I joined the Flamer,at the age of 15, as a cabin boy. I have decided to post this with the names of the crew of the Flamer because they all looked after me and treated me more or less as their own son. Alec Stephens (Skipper), Bob 'Pedlar' Palmer (Mate), Maurice Mumberson (Bo'sun), Harry McGuigan (Engineer), Alec McPherson, Bill King, George Williamson, Jimmy Tennant (Stokers), Jimmy Dalgliesh, Harry Kemp, Paddy Constable and Dod Ritchie (deckhands). Paddy Constable was the cook on board. Harry Kemp was an ardent Hearts supporter and run the pie stall at Tynecastle (which allowed me free entry to the home matches). Jimmy Dalgliesh owned a cafe off Leith Street, Edinburgh. I would think that most, if not all, of them are now gone and I would bet that none of them would ever think that 55 years later their names would be posted on a website of the World Wide Web. 
Rest in peace guys and thanks for looking after me all those years ago.

Ronnie (McKinlay) McEwan


----------



## joe732 (Aug 24, 2010)

r5mce said:


> I joined the Flamer,at the age of 15, as a cabin boy. I have decided to post this with the names of the crew of the Flamer because they all looked after me and treated me more or less as their own son. Alec Stephens (Skipper), Bob 'Pedlar' Palmer (Mate), Maurice Mumberson (Bo'sun), Harry McGuigan (Engineer), Alec McPherson, Bill King, George Williamson, Jimmy Tennant (Stokers), Jimmy Dalgliesh, Harry Kemp, Paddy Constable and Dod Ritchie (deckhands). Paddy Constable was the cook on board. Harry Kemp was an ardent Hearts supporter and run the pie stall at Tynecastle (which allowed me free entry to the home matches). Jimmy Dalgliesh owned a cafe off Leith Street, Edinburgh. I would think that most, if not all, of them are now gone and I would bet that none of them would ever think that 55 years later their names would be posted on a website of the World Wide Web.
> Rest in peace guys and thanks for looking after me all those years ago.
> 
> Ronnie (McKinlay) McEwan


Nice tribute to them all Ronnie, they all obviously left a lasting impression (Thumb)


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day r5mce.m.yesterday.06:46.re:tug 'flamer' pas rosyth.as joe 732,sm.said.a nice tribute to them all.good to remember the good bits in life.thank you for sharing regards ben27


----------



## senior pilot (Aug 18, 2007)

from one ex enfield crew thanks for the names mentioned


----------



## senior pilot (Aug 18, 2007)

there is a forum for the pas/rmas under the navies forum


----------



## Chris Mayes (Jun 9, 2017)

My Great Grandfather, Alexander Brown was eventually to become Master of the Flamer. This was his favorite vessel. He lived in Hull and during WW2 served on her. 
I don't think he was Master at this period but during this time we know that he was aboard when Flamer was one of the tugs sent to salvage Mountbatten's HMS Kelly from the coast of Norway where she had been disabled by a torpedo from a German E-boat.


----------



## SABRUCE (May 24, 2021)

Anyone got a photo of her (HMS Flamer / Flamer tug)?


----------

